# RIP Merlin



## mouse_chalk

I'm posting this for Ali at her request because she has a lot going on right now, but I know she could use some RO good vibes and thoughts directed her way...

As you may have read, she lost 2 guiena pigs, Samuel Elijah and Logan Jake, earlier this week. Her remaining piggie, Merlin, has not been coping so well, and is suffering with depression and tooth problems, and is needing to be force fed. Just a short while ago Ali had to give Merlin CPR, and she is naturally very worried about him. She is consulting with her vet, who tells her she is doing everything right for him at this time.

Please, lets keep Ali and Merlin in your thoughts, and send them all the virtual hugs, good thoughts and prayers you can!

:hug: to Ali and gorgeous boy Merlin


----------



## BSAR

Both Ali and Merlin are in my thoughts. I really hope Merlin makes it. 

ray: and :hug2: to you Ali!


----------



## Little Bay Poo

I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope everything turns out alright :hug: ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

ray:


----------



## JimD

ray:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

i posted on Facebook but i will post it here too, Ali i am thinking of you and Merlin I hope the lil bugger pulls through. Hugs to you and him


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

They're in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## PepnFluff

Really hope Merlin pulls through, you all will be in my thought's and my condolences for Samuel Elijah and Logan Jakeink iris:


----------



## NorthernAutumn

ray:
:hug:


----------



## Fancy77

u have been in my thoughts and prayers to you both!!!! 

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Kohana

:hug2: to you both. I hope things get better.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

ray: :hug1


----------



## cheryl

Good thoughts and prayers forMerlin and Ali.


----------



## Saffy

Sending positive vibes xx


----------



## JadeIcing

So he made it through the night and seems to be moving more on his own.


----------



## hartleybun

ray::hug:


----------



## kirsterz09

I hope all goes well for them, my thoughts and prayers are with them. ray:


----------



## undergunfire

Sorry I didn't call. We cleaned the new house for 3 hours and then I had to go home and take care of everyone & go to bed because I was so exhausted. I'll call you today while at work.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

How are things going? Thinking of you!:hug:ray:


----------



## irishbunny

So, so sorry  xxxx


----------



## JadeIcing

pumpkinandwhiskersmom wrote:


> How are things going?Â  Thinking of you!:hug:ray:



I don't know waiting to hear from the vet. I am really confused, scared and just at my wits end.


----------



## Boz

:hug:


----------



## JadeIcing

Spoke to the vet she said that he seems to finally be fighting back it's not just us! We just saw him drink a little on his own for the first time in a week.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Keeping fingers and paws crossed here!ray:


----------



## JadeIcing

Merlin is at the vets for the night depending the outcome of tomorrows visit a decision may have to be made.


----------



## cheryl

Oh no..poor boy....hope everything is gonna be ok with him


----------



## JadeIcing

Rob and I really have to talk we need to do what is best for him. How much do we put him through? I don't want to let him go but I have to do what is best for him not me.

Now that the teeth were clipped they looked closer and his jaw doesn't align right so they need the dental specialist to look at him and go from there. :tears2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

:hug:


----------



## JadeIcing

He passed away.


----------



## cheryl

So sorry Ali


----------



## hartleybun

i am so sorry to read this sad news:rose:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Ali I'm so sorry he didn't make it. I was hopping he'd pull through.


----------



## irishbunny

So sorry about Merlin 

Grace & The Pigs xxxx


----------



## slavetoabunny

I'm so sorry you lost Merlin. :rainbow:


----------



## Saffy

Oh. I am so so sorry. (hug)


----------



## BethM

I am so sorry Ali.

(((((hugs)))))


----------



## kirsterz09

So sorry for your loss of Merlin,


----------



## Nancy McClelland

we're so sorry to hear of Merlin's passing. Sometimes it is for the best, but it's never easy to let go of a loved one. Popcorn free little man.


----------



## JimD

I'm so sorry, Ali :tears2:

Popcorn free little one!

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Little Bay Poo

Ali, I'm so sorry for your loss. Popcorn free Merlin :rainbow:


----------



## Pipp

:bigtears:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

So sorry Ali. ink iris:


----------



## Fancy77

(((HUGS))) sorry


----------



## LuvaBun

I'm so sorry, Ali. You guys are having such a rough time, it's so unfair 

Jan


----------



## myheart

Ali, I am just seeing this now....

I am so sorry for your loss of Merlin. You must be so hurt right now from losing three piggies in such a short time. I don't think I even have enough of the right words to help you through this horrible time.

Sending healing prayers your way. ray:

Popcorn-free Merlin. :rainbow:

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing

Thanks everyone. It's hard. I'm not feeling very social.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Just saw this, Ali. I'm so very sorry that Merlin didn't make it! Take care...my PM box is always open...you'll be in my thoughts and prayers as you mourn the loss of your dear little Merlin.ink iris:

Popcorn-free, Merlin!


----------



## hln917

I'm just reading this now and I'm so sorry for this rough time you're going thru.


----------



## DeniseJP

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> He passed away.



I am so sorry about Merlin.:hug:

Denise


----------



## tonyshuman

I'm so sorry. Piggies are such special creatures and it was terrible to lose them, all, at once, too.


----------



## JadeIcing

Thanks everyone. I am ok but I have moments when I just lose it. :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing

Wanted to share some Pictures.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

very cute


----------



## JadeIcing

Finally made an "urn".


----------

